# If you women need a man who has been cheated on POV.



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Just thought I would start a thread for you WSs who need guidance on remorse and redemption. If you have a question on why or how to seek redemption I'll be glad to answer them.


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

Not to speak for MB here, but ignore how the title of the thread says "YOU women". I'm sure he just worded it that way because the other thread was.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

dusty4 said:


> Not to speak for MB here, but ignore how the title of the thread says "YOU women". I'm sure he just worded it that way because the other thread was.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

No questions yet?

Perhaps you aren't sexy enough yet.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

aug said:


> No questions yet?
> 
> Perhaps you aren't sexy enough yet.


He should probably change his avatar. Take mine for instance....

I'm sexy and I know it.......


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh wait....


> MrBrains said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? Are you a WS giving advice now?
> ...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Was trying to fish for bunnies.


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

:gun::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Brains, humor, remorse, redemption.

Score, score, score, score. 

The perfect thread, MrBrains.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

I got nuthin!!


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)




----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> Just thought I would start a thread for you WSs who need guidance on remorse and redemption. If you have a question on why or how to seek redemption I'll be glad to answer them.


When I saw the other thread, it occurred to me to do something like this. It's pretty funny.

Did anyone else read the title and the opening statement of the "other" thread, and think (very loudly), *"WTF?"*

I'm pretty sure I know everything I need to know about cheaters and guarantee I've heard every reason and justification ad nauseum. She's gonna come on here as a 26 year-old, twice-married adulterer, currently married to her last POSOM and present herself as my . . . what? Teacher? Professor? Mentor? Confessor? I find her hubris to be sad, but laughable. 

No matter where you go, there you are.

Opened her thread out of the same uncontrollable curiosity that forces me to peek at horrific car crashes. Saw enough to know there's probably some carnage, so I won't go back.

There's a thing or two I may not know about the various types of vipers that inhabit the United States, but I don't need to slither into their dens under the guise of being "educated." It's enough to know to keep them out of my crawlspace.


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

So as a male BS, do you ever struggle with the guilt of having forced your WS to cheat? 

Do you feel responsible for the WS's remorse and guilt, as you were the original reason they had to act out? 

Do you ever just wish you had stepped up and been the man they needed to spare them all of the heartache that ensues after the affair? It would have just been so much easier on everyone . . .


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME said:


> So as a male BS, do you ever struggle with the guilt of having forced your WS to cheat?
> 
> Do you feel responsible for the WS's remorse and guilt, as you were the original reason they had to act out?
> 
> Do you ever just wish you had stepped up and been the man they needed to spare them all of the heartache that ensues after the affair? It would have just been so much easier on everyone . . .


Yes!
Yes I do!
And yes!
What a great post my friend.


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

And just to clarify, none of my sarcasm is directed at truly remorseful FWS, I got nothing but love for those who have realized the consequences of their actions and are working so hard to rebuild! Recognizing our mistakes and weaknesses and then digging in doing all of the heavy lifting is nothing to scoff at. My wife has worked her a$$ off over the last 21 months, and I do recognize and appreciate it!

But to those WS who still insist on blameshifting and staying in the fog, that last post was indeed for you. Your time will come, and you will know why when it does.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

See, MrBrains?

You are doing a service. Who says people are selfish by nature?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> See, MrBrains?
> 
> You are doing a service. Who says people are selfish by nature?


True.. I guess it's best to WSs are selfish by nature.


----------

